# Yes.  joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.



## 2aguy (Sep 9, 2020)

The goal of obama was passing and protecting obamacare....this is why he didn't try to openly pass gun control laws...he left it to the states and the cities, as well as his left wing judicial appointments.

biden and harris will kick it up a notch...by a lot.....

*The Democrats’ national platform contains a long list of gun control promises. On the agenda are national gun licensing, lawsuits against firearm manufacturers whenever guns are used improperly, bans on some semi-automatic guns that happen to look militaristic, Red Flag laws that let judges take away people’s guns without a hearing, long waiting periods for background checks, and mandatory gun storage laws. Even Democrat candidates in gun-friendly states have taken a more radical tack. U.S. Senate challenger Steve Bullock of Montana has publicly supported virtually all of the proposals in the platform.*

*Being able to sue gun stores and manufacturers whenever a crime or accident occurs (even a suicide) would put the firearms industry out of business. *
*
Could you imagine what would happen to the car or the computer industries were similar rules to apply? 4.5 million Americans are injured each year in car accidents, and about 40,000 die. Criminals also frequently use cars when they commit crimes. 

Similarly, computers make it easier for criminals to commit all sorts of crimes. How long would these companies remain in business if they faced lawsuits whenever their products are used improperly? Their products would become much more expensive to cover the company’s new legal fees. 

While Joe Biden and Kamala Harris join Beto O’Rourke in calling AR-15s “weapons of war,” the semi-automatic AR-15 merely looks like the M-16 machine gun of Vietnam War fame. No military in the world uses these AR-15s. 

Most guns owned by Americans are semi-automatics. To ban some of them based on their looks makes no sense. The AR-15 uses the same sort of bullet as small-game hunting rifles, fires with the same rapidity (one bullet per pull of the trigger), and inflicts equal damage.

Indeed, the AR-15’s .223 inch rounds are banned for deer-hunting in most US states. That’s because the small bullet is likely to prolong the animal’s suffering by wounding rather than killing it.

Democrat’s support of Red Flag laws is troubling. We all want to keep mentally ill people who are dangerous from getting guns. But with Red Flag laws, judges make decisions after only seeing a complaint about the mental state of the individual. No mental health experts are consulted, no hearing is held for up to a month after a person’s guns are confiscated, and no legal counsel is provided to those who can’t afford one.

Every state already has Involuntary Commitment laws, with all of the protections that Red Flag laws miss. A judge listens to a mental health care expert’s evaluation and has many options for treatment or protection.

At the federal level, the greatest threat to Second Amendment rights may come not from elected officials themselves, but from the judges that they pick.

Few issues divide Democrat and Republican-appointed judges more consistently and completely than gun control. President Trump’s 200 federal judicial confirmations have only just brought the courts into balance, with Democrat-appointees still controlling circuit courts for 24 states plus DC. Many of these circuit courts cover the most restrictive states and they will approve any regulation that comes before them, no matter how flagrantly it infringes on the right to keep and bear arms. 
*
*Don’t expect the Supreme Court to restrain these courts. **All four Democrat appointments claim that people don’t have a right to self-defense, and have already noted that they will vote to overturn the court’s 2008 Heller and 2010 McDonald decisions. Those rulings merely ensured that the government could not completely ban guns.* 









						At Newsweek: Americans’ very right to keep and bear arms is on the ballot this election
					

Dr. John Lott has a new piece up at Newsweek on why this election will determine the future of private gun ownership in the US. Lott debated John Rosenthal, who is the co-founder of Massachusetts-b…




					crimeresearch.org


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 9, 2020)

Somehow, Left leaders have their minions thoroughly brainwashed into believing the Left has no such intentions....



Coyote said:


> No more stupid than saying Dems will take away your self defense.


----------



## Taz (Sep 9, 2020)

2aguy said:


> The goal of obama was passing and protecting obamacare....this is why he didn't try to openly pass gun control laws...he left it to the states and the cities, as well as his left wing judicial appointments.
> 
> biden and harris will kick it up a notch...by a lot.....
> 
> ...


I hope they come after your guns first, that's sure to make you cry.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 9, 2020)

I know some pretty staunch democrats who have no plans to vote for Biden (and some may actually vote for Trump) over the gun issue...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 9, 2020)

I have 34 firearms in my home.

Not a single one of them is registered.

Joe Biden ain't gettin' shit from me...


----------



## Taz (Sep 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I know some pretty staunch democrats who have no plans to vote for Biden (and some may actually vote for Trump) over the gun issue...


The NRA will block them in both Houses with all the politicians they've paid off.


----------



## Taz (Sep 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I have 34 firearms in my home.
> 
> Not a single one of them is registered.
> 
> Joe Biden ain't gettin' shit from me...


34 guns? 

And don't even try to tell me that you're a collector.


----------



## The VOR (Sep 9, 2020)

2aguy said:


> *Yes. joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.*


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 9, 2020)

Taz said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I have 34 firearms in my home.
> ...



Well, I suppose I am, but they all get range time...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's the bottom line......

NO ONE is responsible for your freedom other than yourself.  Not the Constitution, not the President.
Silence is Violence.
"All that is required for evil men to prevail is for you to do nothing"
In modern times, you will either fight vigorously for your freedom, or you will lose it.  Period.

The Days of "Free" freedom are gone.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 9, 2020)

The VOR said:


> Not this shit again


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 9, 2020)

2aguy said:


> *The Democrats’ national platform contains a long list of gun control promises. On the agenda are national gun licensing, lawsuits against firearm manufacturers whenever guns are used improperly, bans on some semi-automatic guns that happen to look militaristic, Red Flag laws that let judges take away people’s guns without a hearing, long waiting periods for background checks, and mandatory gun storage laws. Even Democrat candidates in gun-friendly states have taken a more radical tack. U.S. Senate challenger Steve Bullock of Montana has publicly supported virtually all of the proposals in the platform.*


It all sounds good to me. Deal with it!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 9, 2020)

Taz said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I know some pretty staunch democrats who have no plans to vote for Biden (and some may actually vote for Trump) over the gun issue...
> ...


Don't be too sure of that. The NRA has problems:









						New York attorney general sues to shut down NRA, alleging 'brazen illegality'
					

Letitia James alleges top executives used NRA as ‘personal piggy bank’ and diverted money to pay for trips to the Bahamas and private jets




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 9, 2020)

They’ve been taking our guns away since the 70s but this time they really mean it.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Sep 9, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



NRA is a thieving mess. Even if not, they can't do magic. They used to have clout. But that was when there were less lefties. Now a NRA endorsement may harm more than help a politician.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 9, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Not this shit again


This guy's a bit of a jerk, but it almost takes an act of god to get a CCW in Los Angeles County.  The Chief of the LAPD couldn't even get one when he was recruited from Philadelphia.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The goal of obama was passing and protecting obamacare....this is why he didn't try to openly pass gun control laws...he left it to the states and the cities, as well as his left wing judicial appointments.
> 
> biden and harris will kick it up a notch...by a lot.....
> 
> ...




I read an article in NRA Freedom Magazine yesterday discussing oral arguments in a case involving NY's may issue law. If the questions asked of the NY solicitor general are any indication, they appear to be ready to repeal or severely modify the NY law. If they do, that would have implications in all may issue States.

.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 2, 2022)

The rubes keep falling for the gun manufacturers and retailers most successful marketing ploy of all time.

OBAMAZ CUMMIN FER YER GUNZ!  BUY MOAR!

HILLAREEZ CUMMIN FER YER GUNZ!  BUY MOAR!

BIDENZ CUMMING FER YER GUNZ! BUY MOAR!

*"Take the guns first. Go through due process second, I like taking the guns early."* - Donald J. Trump


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 2, 2022)

g5000 said:


> The rubes keep falling for the gun manufacturers and retailers most successful marketing ploy of all time.
> 
> OBAMAZ CUMMIN FER YER GUNZ!  BUY MOAR!
> 
> ...


Look republicans love, support, and defend?

The worst grifter ever.

They are easy marks for BS.

The gun manufacturers know this.

Who could be stupid enough to purchase something, they are convinced will be banned?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The goal of obama was passing and protecting obamacare....this is why he didn't try to openly pass gun control laws...he left it to the states and the cities, as well as his left wing judicial appointments.
> 
> biden and harris will kick it up a notch...by a lot.....
> 
> ...


More than a year later and another rightwing lie exposed.

No one is ‘coming after’ anyone’s guns.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 2, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> I read an article in NRA Freedom Magazine yesterday discussing oral arguments in a case involving NY's may issue law. If the questions asked of the NY solicitor general are any indication, they appear to be ready to repeal or severely modify the NY law. If they do, that would have implications in all may issue States.
> 
> .


Nothing but lies and demagoguery from the dishonest right.

No guns ‘banned,’ no guns ‘confiscated.’


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nothing but lies and demagoguery from the dishonest right.
> 
> No guns ‘banned,’ no guns ‘confiscated.’




Do you have something related to the court case I mentioned, or are you going to stick to your normal meaningless commie bullshit?

.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *Being able to sue gun stores and manufacturers whenever a crime or accident occurs (even a suicide) would put the firearms industry out of business. *


Fine, we'll sue Dems every time an illegal RAPES or KILLS an American. Pretty soon all the Dem leaders will be in prison.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> I read an article in NRA Freedom Magazine yesterday discussing oral arguments in a case involving NY's may issue law. If the questions asked of the NY solicitor general are any indication, they appear to be ready to repeal or severely modify the NY law. If they do, that would have implications in all may issue States.
> 
> .


Nice necrothread!


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Nice necrothread!




When there's a chance the court may strike draconian gun laws in commie States, it means that other nonsensical laws they might try to pass have a good chance of being stricken as well. There's no reason to start a new thread on just that.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

Here's a link to the article.





__





						America's First Freedom - January 2022
					





					www.nxtbook.com
				




.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

If anyone wants to listen to the arguments go here: (note: it's about 1:57 long)








						Supreme Court Strikes Down New York Concealed Gun Law in 6-3 Opinion
					

The Supreme Court heard oral argument in [New York State Rifle and Pistol Association v. Bruen], a case on gun rights that challenges New York law requiring a person show cause in order to be approved for a license to carry a gun outside of their home.  The Court on June 23, 2022, in a 6-3...




					www.c-span.org
				




.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> If anyone wants to listen to the arguments go here: (note: it's about 1:57 long)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I read some of it, but trying to listen to the moron, left wing justices trying to come up with fake reasons to impose their will as opposed to following the Constitution is just too much...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I read some of it, but trying to listen to the moron, left wing justices trying to come up with fake reasons to impose their will as opposed to following the Constitution is just too much...




Believe it or not, Kagan and Sotomayor asked some questions that shot down some of the State and Fed arguments. Frankly I was surprised. I think the may issue statutes will be found unconstitutional with a greater margin than the normal 5-4 decision.

.


----------



## Resnic (Jan 2, 2022)

I assumed since democrats ignore BLM and antifa domestic terrorists, allow blacks to steal, lower criminal offenses of blacks, ignore blacks that shoot up places and so on was to allow the crime to rise to the point they could justify cracking down on guns once gun related crimes got high enough.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 2, 2022)

Nobody's come fer yer guns for 245 years.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody's come fer yer guns for 245 years.


True. 

But conservatives will continue to lie that gun ‘confiscation’ is ‘imminent.’


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 3, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> But conservatives will continue to lie that gun ‘confiscation’ is ‘imminent.’




The commies will try, they won't succeed. In fact they're consistently losing ground.

.


----------

